# electric sump pump lubricant



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Unless it states that it can be maintained, majority of the units use sealed bearings, and are toss aways when they go bad.


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

bbplayr2--I'm playing a hunch here: Are you talking about the type of sump pump where the electric motor part is oil filled? I'm familiar with these type in Industrial settings but not in homeowner types. The oil in these would be for motor cooling purposes, not lubrication of the bearings. These are generally sealed units, and if the oil level should become low, then there is a leak somewhere which would require the unit to be properly serviced. I do know from one of our "electricians" at work some years back: DO NOT use motor oil. It is NOT dielectric and will cause the motor to go *BOOM! *big time when bench tested, as he did. :yes: gregzoll is correct as far as the bearing in most homeowner type sump pumps, they are indeed sealed. I hope this helps, David


----------



## micromind (Mar 9, 2008)

Transformer oil. The same stuff they use in oil-filled transformers. Highly dielectric, low lubrication properties, but excellent heat transfer. 

Most motor shops either have it or can get it. 

Rob


----------

